# ford 4000 rear axle Question



## sieg (Oct 8, 2012)

long time reader 1st time posting I had some water in my hydro trans fliud its getting in around shifter boot. I drained tranny & hydraulic pump tank. when I started to drain rear axel the fluid was fine I thought the 3 were connected. I closed it back up but now i need to add fluid is it hydrotrans fluid or gear lube if its gearlube what wieght? thanks


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

What model 4000, the earlier 4 cylinder or later 3 cylinder? Either one you can run utf in both the trans and diff/ hydraulic sump


----------



## sieg (Oct 8, 2012)

sorry 1964 4cyl gasser


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the same model and year that was converted to a forklift , yeah you can run universal transmission fluid ( utf ) in both trans and diff/ hydraulics. You can pick it up at Tractor Supply and wal mart


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

Is that your tractor for your avatar, what loader you got on it


----------



## sieg (Oct 8, 2012)

yes thats it thanks I don't know about the loader This is my 1st tractor I bought from a guy that knew less about tractors than me if possible. old jeeps are my thing. which are pretty close to tractors


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a '55 willys m38a1 and a 62 willys jeep truck


----------



## sieg (Oct 8, 2012)

my kind of people ! i had a 57 m38a1 and just finished a 69 cj5 134f







[/IMG]


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Great looking Jeep!!


----------



## sieg (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks here is the before pic







[/IMG]


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't know why but I'm not getting your post seig


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry Sieg!


----------

